# Besler Cadet II enlarger



## mortallis288 (Apr 1, 2007)

does anyone own one of these/ used one? i am going to set up a darkroom nothing to fancy and i found this on BH photo but im not sure if it is a decent enlarger for a beginner 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...650&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2007)

I've not used this particular model, but Beseler is certainly a good brand. I learned on the Beseler 23C III model and it was a workhorse. 

Now, if you really get into printmaking you might outgrow this guy pretty fast, for it seems limited (only able to make prints up to 8x10, unless you reverse the column to project on the floor). But for a beginner, and for all you're getting for the money, it seems fine. Especially if space is really an issue and you'll need to break it down after every use. Just kick around some other models before you commit; they won't take up much more space and might give you more versatility in the long run. 

My two cents.


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 2, 2007)

right now all i would be printing is 8x10s at the largest. I am going away to college in a few months but be home kind of regularly and i want something that is reasonbly cheap and good. We use beaslers at school and the 63C III is 800 dollars, something that i cannot afford right now. granted it would only do 8x10s, but i think for the money and everything that comes with it, i thought it would be a good buy. But i may be wrong, Thanks for the info terri. How much did you spend on your first setup? i looked at buying thins off ebay for cheap but i got out bidded on one im kinda weary with no return policies


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2007)

I would agree you would be better off making a purchase like this from B&H (as shown) or one of the other major online stores. (I'm not sure if Freestyle sells enlargers, but check them out as well from the link above.) It is nice to have new equipment with warranties, from a seller you can trust!

I used the Beseler 23 for a couple of months when taking a darkroom course. I would have gladly bought one new, but I have a photographer husband and several camera formats, so it was important to him to buy an enlarger that could accept negatives as large as 4x5. We bought a used Chromega D5 XL with various lenses, negative carriers, etc,. from a pro lab that was scaling back, and paid $500 about 3 years ago. Great deal.

Given your travel situation, it's hard to say that your Beseler Cadet would be a bad deal.


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks! i am going to wolf camera today to see what things i can get there but i prob will end up going with the cadet. Thanks for your help terri


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2007)

mortallis288 said:


> thanks! i am going to wolf camera today to see what things i can get there but i prob will end up going with the cadet. Thanks for your help terri


Happy shopping!  

I expect to see some prints posted here from the new equipment.  Have fun!


----------

